# price of kris sword in the philippines



## CiNcO dOsE

ok everyone, i need help.

does anybody here know how much a kris sword would cost in the philippines?!  an approximate (in pesos).

i thought the best place to get it would be from mindanao, where it would be cheaper and theres lots of them there.  but then i was told that the price is more or less 20,000pesos for a nice battle ready kris sword from mindanao.  now this could be a price from some tourist spot, i dont really know.

id like to get an idea on the price range.  so if theres someone who knows/has an idea, an input would be appreciated.

and if anyone knows of a place to get nice battle ready kris swords, in the philippines or anywhere else, please share.


thanks  :asian:


----------



## Pacificshore

I got this as a gift from my Uncle in the P.I.  I'm not sure how much it cost since he removed the sticker price, and would'nt tell me anyhow.  Is this what you had in mind?  I asked my Uncle to send me more if he could, but he told me that shipping stuff like this out of the P.I. has become nearly impossible.  Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of the sword.  Hope it loads up right:asian:


----------



## CiNcO dOsE

looks cool.  where in pinas did your uncle get this, do you know?!

well i asked for any kris sword actually.  but my main choice was the "sundang" (half wavy, half straight).  but any kris would be great.

is yours battle ready?!

a friend of my auntie went to mindanao and my auntie asked me if i would like a kris.  last time i spoke to her, she was telling me about this kris which was 20,000pesos.  and i was surprised about the price, but it turned out that the kris was antique and it had all these deco stuff on it (ivory handle etc..).  i thought itd be cheaper in pinas.  thats why i was wondering about how much they sell it there.  perhaps they looked in some tourists spots, where the price would of course be higher.  theyre still looking for some reasonable priced ones.

thanks for sharing the pic :asian:


----------



## OULobo

I have been collecting kris and keris (filipino vs. Indonesian) for a while now. The good antiques of a filipino kris cost anywhere from $100 to $400 depending on the condition, age, story, decorative fixtures, ect. Possibly cheaper if the seller doesn't know what they have or where to sell it. I've never been to the islands, but from my aquaintance's experiences the maket is a minefield. There are traditionally designed blades that are recently made, but made from cheap materials; there are old antiques that are hard to find and expensive, but well made; and there are well made kris that lack any traditional influence. Basically there are three things to look for; traditional design, good construction/materials, and age/condition.

It is also hard to get the terminology right. Many people say kris to describe any weapon with a wavy blade. Really a kris doesn't have to have waves at all. Sundang is usually used to describe the rather large ethnic moro kris, as opposed to the smaller punal styled blades and the "wavy bolos" of the more north regions. 

When I can get the pics on my home computer, I'll post some examples.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I have been collecting kris and keris (filipino vs. Indonesian) for a while now. The good antiques of a filipino kris cost anywhere from $100 to $400 depending on the condition, age, story, decorative fixtures, ect. Possibly cheaper if the seller doesn't know what they have or where to sell it. I've never been to the islands, but from my 'experiences the maket is a minefield. There are traditionally designed blades that are recently made, but made from cheap materials; there are old antiques that are hard to find and expensive, but well made; and there are well made kris that lack any traditional influence. Basically there are three things to look for; traditional design, good construction/materials, and age/condition.
> 
> It is also hard to get the terminology right. Many people say kris to describe any weapon with a wavy blade. Really a kris doesn't have to have waves at all. Sundang is usually used to describe the rather large ethnic moro kris, as opposed to the smaller punal styled blades and the "wavy bolos" of the more north regions.
> 
> When I can get the pics on my home computer, I'll post some examples. *



oops, double post. Hopefully a mod will see and delete this.


----------



## dearnis.com

collecting less seriously for a few years now.  I guess the question is when you say "battle ready" do you mean something you can train hard with, or something possibly "battle tested?"  The latter will cost much more, bt certainly are not something to be casually abused in training!!


----------



## CiNcO dOsE

battle ready = what i mean by this is that the sword is actually made for use.  like the real deal.  not just made for display or wallhangers.  

not battle tested, for this would definitely cost more, as you (dearnis.com) said, since it has the "experience," although it would be really good to have a battle tested sword for collection.

i held a "used" antique wakizashi a couple of months back.  it jsut felt different knowing that the sword i was holding was used to kill a bunch a people in the old days


----------



## krys

My GM told me it is possible to get a real kris sword from Basilan for 4000-8000 pesos but it takes time: around one month to contact the blacksmith, to forge and bring to Manila.


----------



## Michelle

> _Originally posted by CiNcO dOsE _
> *ok everyone, i need help.
> 
> and if anyone knows of a place to get nice battle ready kris swords, in the philippines or anywhere else, please share.
> 
> 
> thanks  :asian: *



Hello.  Check this out and let me know what you think?  I have bought several indo area blades (both swords and knives) from these guys and been thrilled with all of them, including the Northern Luzon style kris bolo (and my late GM was from Northern Luzon so I saw several of his from the region).

They have brand-new forged stuff as well as stuff 15 and 20 years old that is just gorgeous.  AND battle ready.... to say the least.

http://www.kriscutlery.com/

Their bladesmith is awesome, as is their customer service.

Michelle


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *Hello.  Check this out and let me know what you think?  I have bought several indo area blades (both swords and knives) from these guys and been thrilled with all of them, including the Northern Luzon style kris bolo (and my late GM was from Northern Luzon so I saw several of his from the region).
> 
> They have brand-new forged stuff as well as stuff 15 and 20 years old that is just gorgeous.  AND battle ready.... to say the least.
> 
> http://www.kriscutlery.com/
> 
> Their bladesmith is awesome, as is their customer service.
> 
> Michelle *



Kris Cutlery is one of two well known reliable producers of pretty traditional weaponry that is very well crafted. The other is Valiant. The sandata section is usually antiques and the cutlery section is more modern. I personally love their Kampilan and gunong. There rest are well constructed, but lacking in tradition. Don't get me wrong though, their stuff is great. I also recommend the "Sulu Seas" video. 

As a side note to Michelle, what do you think of their karambits?


----------



## Cruentus

Whats on the Sulu Sea's video?


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Whats on the Sulu Sea's video? *



Its a video of a trip across the area of the Malay archapelego that is surrounded by the Sulu Seas. The video includes moro kris movements, dances and forging. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Michelle

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *...As a side note to Michelle, what do you think of their karambits? *



Hey OULobo!  I haven't bought either one of their karambits actually (their spelling is korambit I believe)... they are nice looking pieces but I have shied away from them because of the handle construction... it looks pretty wide in the korambit II (flare out toward the pommel - I'm wondering what the thickness is depth-wise, not just width), and neither model has the "rear break".  I have the smallest hands you ever did see, and so ergonmics for me is key.  I know if I bought either blade, it would simply go on the wall and not get used because I can't STAND it when I get that huge seperation between my index and middle fingers when flipping out to extended - which is what I would be worried about because of the handle and lack of rear-break issues.  Control is key and I don't have it if there is that chasm between the two fingers.  I don't have money to burn so I have passed on those.  I have bought their punal, the espada y daga set as well as the kris bolo (as a gift to my guro a few years back) and was thrilled with all my purchases.   But I haven't taken the chance on the korambits... would like to see and play with one first before I spent the dough.

What's your take on the korambits???  Maybe I am missing something... feedback/opinion would be appreciated.

Michelle


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *
> What's your take on the korambits???  Maybe I am missing something... feedback/opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> Michelle *



I have a bit of a biased opinion due to my antique collecting. I have come to value traditional designs over tactical effectivness.  My love of the culture has shaded my choice of weapons. The one thing I will mention is that I miss is the rearfacing barbs that are absent on these ones (and consequently on most modern designs, but that goes to another forum thread). I also agree with you on the large separation between the forefinger and the index finger when wearing the ring. I guess it needs to be that thick because it is made of wood not steel. I like the first style because it has a pronounced curve. The second design has too thick a ring and too slight a curve. I guess I will always see the karambit as a tearing and ripping weapon and less a slicing or cutting weapon.


----------



## Federico

Why kris in the first place?  In PI I would personally look for bolo.  It would be fairly easy to find good bolo makers, and one could even get one custom made cheap by a local panday.  However, as has been mentioned kris offer alot of head-aches.  Are you looking for traditional, or just anything with a wavy blade?  If you are just looking for a wavy blade, you can find one anywhere for good price.  20,000 pesos is way to much to pay for something newly made.  Even a newly made traditional kris shouldnt go that expensive.  You should be able to find one for $5000 pesos, or less.  But then again, alot of time, access to those who can help you can be limited.  If you are planning on searching Morland, contact Bobby Timonera.  His contact info is at www.morokris.com


----------



## CiNcO dOsE

federico:

why kris?!  i guess, one, because of the wavy blade, two, since its hard to find and not so common.  and when my auntie offered, i thought its a great oportunity to get one.  but i didnt expect it to bring too much headaches.

and since my auntie's friend was going to mindanao, i thought it would be way cheaper there.  and it turned out that the swords that were shown were antiques, with elaborate decorations, rare parts, exotic stuff etc.

and i agree that knowing where to go would help a lot.  others, such as bolo as you mentioned, are easy to find.  its almost everywhere.

im not really a hardcore collector, so i guess im jsut really looking for a wavy blade.  like what was posted at the beginning of this thread would be cool.

do you know a good place in pinas to get one?!  in manila/metro-manila area?!

by the way, cool site.


----------



## Mormegil

Somebody mentioned Kris Cultery.

Looking on the site, I saw a "Sundang" blade - half wavy for $145.

http://www.kriscutlery.com/Kris/philippine/sundang.html


----------



## RedBagani

Pacificshore said:
			
		

> I got this as a gift from my Uncle in the P.I. I'm not sure how much it cost since he removed the sticker price, and would'nt tell me anyhow. Is this what you had in mind? I asked my Uncle to send me more if he could, but he told me that shipping stuff like this out of the P.I. has become nearly impossible. Anyway, thought I'd share a pic of the sword. Hope it loads up right:asian:


This 'kris' is obviously not made in the traditional way. 99% chance it was forged in Luzon. It is a hybrid design, but I believe still functional. It can cut and thrust. You can get this type of blade in Manila for around P1,200+, cheaper if you know how to bargain.


----------



## leomel pino

same here in cebu there are alots of kris that looks exactly like that!


----------

